# A Little Old Lady Hobby?



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?

I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.

Bearing in mind that KP is a world of knitters, what do you think is the perception outside of our knitting community, looking in.
Husbands/partners live with us knitters, and will probably, in the main, be supportive. What about outsiders and beyond our family?

KP has many members all over the world. What is the perspective in other countries?


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Here in Holland is knitting and crochet totally hot!
We have here also knit/crochet-cafe's.
Workshops.......Meetings and so on...... 
Many young people and teenagers, knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I love to knit in public. People begin to come up to me and say, what are you making? Then I love to talk knitting.


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


I'd knit in public if I wanted to!! Never mind the looks! They are only jealous! Nothing worse than waiting rooms at doctors, dentists, airports, bus stations etc with empty hands and nothing to do except read the outdated magazines, or ignore the TV that's buzzing over your head but cant even be heard properly

Who knows, you may start a new trend.

Madkiwi


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Who cares if people think your old,because you knit. I think they are jealous,because they never learned,or know how. People will ask what are you making,and start to talk to you,I think it's great. I love,love,love,to knit. It has always been my passion.


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

There is a trend for younger people to gather and knit en masse or have workshops and share their ultra low-tech craft. They can slow down and decompress while socializing with other knitters/crocheters face-to-face.


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

U.S here I'm 53 I'm not old I knit, crochet and do cross stitch at various jobs and dr's apts, nobody cares they say the item looks nice.


----------



## Neena26T (Oct 31, 2013)

By the way, I have knitted in public ever since I learned to knit as a teenager.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am 48 and have been knitting for about 5 years. I get mixed reactions regarding my age and knitting. Some of my work colleagues are supportive and ask about my present wip with a real interest. Others ask as if it's a big joke! My friends and family are good about it. And if I'm out I have never cared whether complete strangers think it's for the young or old.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have knitted in public and have never received negative feedback. Many times I've encountered a fellow knitter that just is itching to chat!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm in a couple knitting groups, mostly "mature" ladies. Probably because we get together during the day....when the younger ladies are working.
I know quite a few men who knit/ crochet also.
I have knitted in public a few times...had only positive experiences.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Really interested to see such positive feedback here on KP. 
I love the idea that knitting is "hot" but I'm not sure it's like that in the UK except amongst self selecting groups, such as knit and natter groups of knitters.

Some years ago, I took my knitting with me to a play centre, where the children go off on the bouncy castles, slides etc. And I had a group of mothers at one table who were very unpleasant about the fact that I had knitting out because of the knitting needles (even though they were large and plastic). They complained to the manager who asked me to put my needles away in the car and not bring them in again. I was more embarrassed than offended at the time.
I suppose with hindsight, I shouldn't have taken them because there were children, but I had got used to knitting around my own children and friends children without any problem. 
I could see it from the manager's point of view. She had to deal with the complaint. It made me very wary of taking me taking needles out anywhere.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

hen said:


> Really interested to see such positive feedback here on KP.
> I love the idea that knitting is "hot" but I'm not sure it's like that in the UK except amongst self selecting groups, such as knit and natter groups of knitters.
> 
> Some years ago, I took my knitting with me to a play centre, where the children go off on the bouncy castles, slides etc. And I had a group of mothers at one table who were very unpleasant about the fact that I had knitting out because of the knitting needles (even though they were large and plastic). They complained to the manager who asked me to put my needles away in the car and not bring them in again. I was more embarrassed than offended at the time.
> ...


That is just amazing! WHY would they complain or of what were they afraid? That you drop a needle and one of the little tykes would pick it up and put their eye out? That you would go crazy and start stabbing children with the needles? That the other women would become infected with the knitting virus?


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I must admit I get a lot of "only old people knit" and I just smile and say "don't you believe that" I explain that our Knitters Guild in Blacktown NSW there is a young girl of about 13 or 14 knitting and the age goes up to about 76, while in Blaxland we have people from the age of about late 20s right up to >80.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I really don't care what other people think about my knitting. I would rather be knitting than to have a phone going off all the time I waiting to see a doctor and having everyone hearing my conversation. I would much rather be attached to my yarn and knitting needles than to a telephone......at least I am being productive and no one knows my business because I have told the person on the other end of that phone W H Y I am at the doctors office!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I really don't care what other people think about my knitting. I would rather be knitting than to have a phone going off all the time I was waiting to see a doctor and having everyone hearing my conversation. I would much rather be attached to my yarn and knitting needles than to a telephone......at least I am being productive and no one knows my business because I have told the person on the other end of that phone W H Y I am at the doctors office, or what I think of my boss, or husband, or how my kids are driving me crazy!!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

hen said:


> Really interested to see such positive feedback here on KP.
> I love the idea that knitting is "hot" but I'm not sure it's like that in the UK except amongst self selecting groups, such as knit and natter groups of knitters.
> 
> Some years ago, I took my knitting with me to a play centre, where the children go off on the bouncy castles, slides etc. And I had a group of mothers at one table who were very unpleasant about the fact that I had knitting out because of the knitting needles (even though they were large and plastic). They complained to the manager who asked me to put my needles away in the car and not bring them in again. I was more embarrassed than offended at the time.
> ...


That is just ridiculous! The kids were more dangerous to each other while running around and playing than you would have been sitting at a table and knitting.

There are young women, college age, at the knitting group I attend at my local library as well as women my age, late 30's to early 40's (I'm 43), and older ladies including my mom, and we did have a man attend once. I live in a very suburban community, and I'd bet knitting groups in the city are more diverse.

I only began knitting about six years ago, but I used to work on crochet projects in public when I was in my 20's. I now knit anywhere, including meetings about my autistic son.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> That is just amazing! WHY would they complain or of what were they afraid? That you drop a needle and one of the little tykes would pick it up and put their eye out? That you would go crazy and start stabbing children with the needles? That the other women would become infected with the knitting virus?


Hahahahaha


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I really don't care what other people think about my knitting. I would rather be knitting than to have a phone going off all the time I was waiting to see a doctor and having everyone hearing my conversation. I would much rather be attached to my yarn and knitting needles than to a telephone......at least I am being productive and no one knows my business because I have told the person on the other end of that phone W H Y I am at the doctors office, or what I think of my boss, or husband, or how my kids are driving me crazy!!


I so agree! I've heard people on cell phones in a public bathroom stall!


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm only 40 and knit avidly every day! Don't you DARE imply that I'm old!!!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

books said:


> I'm only 40 and knit avidly every day! Don't you DARE imply that I'm old!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: My 13 year old GD has just taken up knitting and I believe we have some very young members on here as well.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I was posting pictures of the afghans I finished on FB. An ex- student commented " you know you're getting old when you start knitting!' Then he faked for one in his favorite colors.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

I was posting pictures of the afghans I finished on FB. An ex- student commented " you know you're getting old when you start knitting!' Then he faked for one in his favorite colors.
Sorry for the double post!!!!!!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

hen said:


> Really interested to see such positive feedback here on KP.
> I love the idea that knitting is "hot" but I'm not sure it's like that in the UK except amongst self selecting groups, such as knit and natter groups of knitters.
> 
> Some years ago, I took my knitting with me to a play centre, where the children go off on the bouncy castles, slides etc. And I had a group of mothers at one table who were very unpleasant about the fact that I had knitting out because of the knitting needles (even though they were large and plastic). They complained to the manager who asked me to put my needles away in the car and not bring them in again. I was more embarrassed than offended at the time.
> ...


That is outrageous! I don't think that group of mothers is an example of normal. They sound like trouble causing busy body biddies to me.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't know what the perception is where I live (Michigan, USA). I always take knitting or crochet and a book with me because I sort of panic at the thought of being without something to do. Most anywhere there are those who watch what I'm doing very intently and oftentimes people will start up a conversation. I really like that because I'm on the shy side and tend not to make the first move. I've never heard any remarks about knitting being an old person's thing. I see a lot of people much younger than I am doing needle work in public.


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

I do handwork on the train, in the car, in waiting rooms, standing in long lines, etc. I never leave home without at least a dishcloth to knit in my purse, easy to do in a long line. I knit at concerts, ball games, movies, doctor's office, recently the emergency room while waiting on treatment. Luckily it was my leg that was injured, not my arm.

I have been doing handwork since my hand-eye coordination was good enough to manage a needle. I learned to knit on large nails, as regular needles were too big. I have been doing my handwork in public since I was a very small child, younger than ten.

No negative comments, but I live in a very polite and kind area. Most of the comments I receive are of the nature "what are you making?" I even had one lady tell me that she watches me on the train to see how each piece grows and is slightly sad she never sees the finished article.

Knitting, and other handwork, is not something for old ladies, it is something for people who love to be creative. Creativity occurs at any age.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

from what I hear, knitting is the new yoga - and yoga has enriched lives of all ages for centuries.

So I would have to conclude that knitting is ageless and timeless - it's a classic!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> from what I hear, knitting is the new yoga - and yoga has enriched lives of all ages for centuries.
> 
> So I would have to conclude that knitting is ageless and timeless - it's a classic!


I love this comment!!!


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was knitting in the airport yesterday and no one even seemed to notice! Or to care! But they did notice the beautiful wolf shirt I was wearing!

I am knitting another version of my feather and fan AGD robe in pink and they probably thought (like the lady on ther first plane) that I was making a baby top!


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

I enjoy knitting where-ever I am, I'm a bit younger than my hubby and spend lots of time in waiting areas whilst he's having medical test or such going on....I get 'Positive' feedback, even 'envious' comments! Everyone's curious and yearns to learn! More and more young ladies here in NW Florida are knitting items for our Military Men & Women stationed around the world in service to our Country....and with pride they are knitting in public


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


I have been knitting since I was six. I am now 61. So now I am an old woman knitting. I hope to knit when I am 91. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


They are jealous that they do not know how to knit. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I used to knit in class in high school. I was carrying a very high average, so the teachers were fine with it. In my fifties now, I knit pretty much everywhere--even at a party last night!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: My 13 year old GD has just taken up knitting and I believe we have some very young members on here as well.


I don't mind their presence, but they'd better not let on they're under 18; that against KP's rules and could get them tossed out and banned. Don't ask me the 'why'; it's on the page when you register.



Lrushefsky said:


> I have been knitting since I was six. I am now 61. So now I am an old woman knitting. I hope to knit when I am 91. Happy knitting Linda


I began at eight; now I'm 68. There's never been a time when yarn has not been a part of my life. Yes, classmates teased me in grammar school, but they also teased me about my size; I was a a year or more younger than the rest of my class, but taller by head and shoulders. Ditto all through high school. I was either reading a book (_voluntarily, yet!_) or riding my bicycle, or playing with yarn, and none of those activities were practiced by any of my classmates ... at least, not in public. It's only now that I have reached traditional 'grandmother' age, that my playing with yarn in public raises no more comments or eyebrows.

So, I believe that, despite the rising number of younger knitters in public view, knitting is _still_ seen by the majority of the non-knitting public as "a little old lady hobby". I haven't the time, energy, or inclination to try telling anyone otherwise anymore. I've got knitting to do!!


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


You should ignore the looks,half the time they are just wondering how you do it,and wishing they could,knitting is not "old" making it's a craft, and you should be proud to be able toread and understand patterns,my hubby says it's like a foreign language, and he is in awe of anybody who can understand them,so show off your skills, your a talented woman.Gladys xx


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

It is in my neck of ocean ,also. I knit anywhere and everywhere I please.happy to be ' loud and proud' with my love of knittting and crochet. Shirley.


ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

It is in my neck of ocean ,also. I knit anywhere and everywhere I please. Happy to be ' loud and proud' with my love of knittting and crochet. Shirley.


ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry about the double post. My editing went awry. Shirley.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I take my WIP along everywhere. The only time eyebrows raise is when they say 'what are you knitting?' And I say 'socks'.... surprisingly that's a new one for them. I get a kick out of that!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I knit wherever, whenever I can. I never get any negative comments or looks from people. In fact, it's the opposite. I don't get as far along as I'd like because of stopping to talk with people and sharing my love of knitting.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

As one of the men members of the site I'll never get to be a little old lady :-D but clearly my passion for knitting is not mainstream. 

Some wise person said that what others think of us is none of our business.

I knit a lot and give away much of what I make, usually as surprises to friends and people who have shown me kindness. Maybe in a small way the product and not the process will change some attitudes.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I knit in public. It begins conversations. Using DPN's and making socks is always a conversation starter.


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

Where I live in the US knitting and all the related crafts are very popular and can be done in public . The knitters here are so skilled and I learn from them all the time ,men get involved too .In the Boston area there is a guy who teaches double knitting ,he does the most beautiful things .He teaches on Craftsy I believe .
Keep on knitting etc where ever you are .Years ago Pam Ayers the British poet wrote a very funny poem about knitting ,I used to have it but lost it .I want to get it back .


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

My best friends daughter who is a very trendy girl is desperate to be able to knit, at the time she lived in London and there were groups who would meet in a public place ie a furniture store and knit. I tried to teach her on one of her visits home. Clare now has 2 super little boys and is working full time and does not have time to knit. The up side to this is I knit for her and she really appreciates it.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Where I live in the US knitting and all the related crafts are very popular and can be done in public . The knitters here are so skilled and I learn from them all the time ,men get involved too .In the Boston area there is a guy who teaches double knitting ,he does the most beautiful things .He teaches on Craftsy I believe .
> Keep on knitting etc where ever you are .Years ago Pam Ayers the British poet wrote a very funny poem about knitting ,I used to have it but lost it .I want to get it back .


http://www.ljmaywatchwords.com/107744594


----------



## Muzzle (Jun 30, 2013)

I take my knitting everywhere with me I get a few odd looks but I just ignore them , cannot stand not having my knitting with me , on a cruise last year there were about 10 knitters , young and old, lot of people came over to talk and watch a few even bought needles and wool while on shore so we could teach them


----------



## Kooka (Sep 1, 2011)

I'd rather be knitting than texting. Much more productive. Did I mention I'm sixty? Mostly people are interested, and comments are positive.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like to knit in public. The last time I flew to Florida I ran into several people knitting the airport and they were a lot younger than me. So no I do not think it is an "old lady hobby" even though I am young/old 74.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

I was working on a sweater while waiting for a doctor's appointment when an elderly man walked up with the sweetest smile and asked what I was making. His eyes had a tender, misty sad/happy look and I suspected he was a widower and his wife had been a knitter. Touched my heart. 

As for who knits, young or old, haven't a clue but this was one time I was thankful for my age, I don't think he would have approached me if I was younger.


----------



## sandon4 (Jun 1, 2014)

I have been knitting since about age 10 by way of my mother's teaching. I am so happy I learned as it is the best way to relax. I see adults today so busy that they have never learned a relaxing tool. Knitting/crocheting is my passion and I belong to a knitting club and we knit for charity. Just love this also as a way to meet new people and get together.
Sandy from Connecticut


----------



## tayana (Mar 13, 2012)

I am knitting since I was 6 years old, so that means I am little old lady for last 60 years


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I do qualify as a little old lady since I am 65 - I don't think of myself as old but my chronological age would indicate I fit into that category.

I belong to two knitting groups and we have lots of young people in them - some in high school. 

I live in the US and it is pretty much accepted that people knit and we have many knit shops with luxury yarn. I have met some wonderful people in these kinds of shops!

I knit wherever I go. I belong to a very active Bible study group of women in my church and I always knit while listening to speakers AFTER I have asked them if it would bother them if I knit while they presented. I've gotten an overwhelming acceptance to go right ahead and knit. People just know me as the knitting lady. Since I started, several others bring their knitting along. I do not knit in small group discussion time unless it is mindless knitting - such as infinity scarves, etc. It is cute how many more knit the closer we get to holidays!

No one has ever asked me to stop knitting when I do so in public. They often come over and ask about what I am knitting and strike up a conversation with me - watching with fascination as I knit.

My husband and I travel a lot and I always knit in the car, on the train and on planes if the airline allows needles in carry on. Most of them do which actually surprises me a bit. 

So yes, I AM a little old lady, but I've found this craft is growing more and more popular as women - and men - find it relaxing and therapeutic. I always say a skein of most kinds of yarn is less expensive than therapy so I knit on. 
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

Apparently Harry Styles from One Direction knits. Hardly an old person!


----------



## joycey (May 22, 2014)

I AM AN AVID KNITTER AND MY HUSBAND IS VERY SUPPORTIVE.I KNIT QUITE A LOT FOR THE CHARITY I WORK FOR AND AM GETTING MORE CUSTOMERS IN ASKING FOR NEEDLES AND WOOL. I TRY TO ENCOURAGE PEOPLE TO KNIT AS IT RELAXES ME BUT FEEL WE NEED MORE LOCAL WOOL SHOPS WERE YOU CAN SEE AND FEEL THE WOOL AND KEEP UP WITH NEW PATTERNS.


----------



## daffy duck (Sep 28, 2011)

I knit in public mostly people will ask what are you knitting or making some times it is crochet I always talk about it and find most people are interested


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree with Charann102; I am chronologically 68 but feel like 29 inside! Some mornings my body disagrees, but I just work out extra hard at the gym and move on. I knit wherever and whenever I can. I don't recall getting any negative looks - only positive comments. I consider knitting and crocheting a creative skill, and fancy myself a designer when I customize or develop a pattern on my own. Nothing "old" about being talented and creative!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Charann you are only as old as you feel. I am not old at all even though I am a year older than you. I would not consider myself old. I consider my mum and dad old (90 and 91) both turning 91 and 92 this year and married for 72 years next January).

My sister said she was old when she reached 60 and my comment to her was that I did not intent to be old at the age of 60. 

Joycey, did your computer get stuck on the caps lock. Mine does that sometimes and I have to be very careful to make sure it is off as my passwords won't work with it on.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey mavisb mentally I feel as if I were still in my mid-30s. Some might consider that denial but I consider it healthy.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I have had the same reaction time and time again when people see me knitting for the first time or realize I DO knit.... "You don't LOOK like someone who would knit" is always the comment I get. I have no idea what a knitter LOOKS like, perhaps the image of a little old lady knitting in a rocking chair is the stereotypical knitter? I know better than that, but I guess others don't.

I am always amused by the (almost all) people my age who tell me they don't have "time" to knit.... These are the same people who sit and discuss all the TV shows they watch EVERY night! I don't watch TV, but I do have 4 teens, one husband, two dogs, a large house with property to take care of, a full time job, a part time job as well as other hobbies/interests......

I started knitting a few years ago and am now 46 years old (am I an "old" lady yet? Depends on who you ask, I guess.) I knit at my teenagers swim meets, karate classes and Lax games, not in a "rocking chair", but I knit because I enjoy it.... Not for what other people think of me or about knitting.... I couldn't care less if it is popular where I live or not, it is popular with ME and that is why I knit.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I like to knit in public to help dispel the idea that knitting is "for ladies only." One day at the library a little girl asked her mom, "Why is that man knitting?" I've had guys approach me in coffee shops and tell me that they knit, too.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Good on you Charann, you are not old at all. I am with you on that one.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

davidw1226 said:


> I like to knit in public to help dispel the idea that knitting is "for ladies only." One day at the library a little girl asked her mom, "Why is that man knitting?" I've had guys approach me in coffee shops and tell me that they knit, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nevah (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope not because from October to May I teach knitting in an elementary school and I also know that it is been taught in another elementary school in the same area. The kids love it, both boys and girls and they are very good at it too. They pick it up so fast.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

It was when I started knitting, long ago at the age of 15. Now I've grown into it. Our first grandchild is due to be born any day, so finally I am a Knitting Grandma. But rocking chairs make me dizzy. 
I think Knitting In Public helps a lot. I'm doing baby things now, of course, but lots of strangers have started a conversation over the years, asking if I'm making a sweater, or a baby blanket. There are lots of kew-eul projects nowadays for knitters. I make mostly hats and mittens, but I give an upbeat explanation of why I'm making them.


hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> KP has many members all over the world. What is the perspective in other countries?


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I tell little boys, "You could knit. It wouldn't make your whiskers fall out... oh, I forgot, you don't have whiskers yet."


davidw1226 said:


> I like to knit in public to help dispel the idea that knitting is "for ladies only." One day at the library a little girl asked her mom, "Why is that man knitting?" I've had guys approach me in coffee shops and tell me that they knit, too.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I can't believe someone complained about you knitting! What a joke! Did you ask the manager to put all pencils and pens away and never to bring them in again? How about someone's purse that may have who knows what in it? Do they need to lock tem in their car? Crazy!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Your knitting needles at the play area of the restaurant couldn't have been any sharper than the tongues of the younger women. think about it..... some women have ways to shut others out. (Most don't, but this kind of tactic is sooooo high-school.)


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


Well whether we like it or not, whether we care or not, knitting is perceived as an old lady hobby.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Our knitting group meets Tuesdays in the local library, 6:30-8 & a young girl, age 10, joins frequently. She knits scarves for friends, collars for her cat , & even ruffle scarves to sell! Many patrons of the library stop to ask if anyone can join (yes) & if crochet is also done (yes, as is tatting sometimes.) never any negative feedback.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

I started knitting when I was 13 I am in my fifties now, I don't consider myself a granny, I have a 19 year old son. I know of many women younger than myself who enjoy knitting. I see it as a hip hobby that gets reinvented every generation. Often at yarn shoppes I encounter young girls that want to learn how to knit or crochet. Once again we pass the torch!


----------



## Carmel Rachels (Feb 23, 2011)

hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


I have had compliments on my crochet and knitting in public, over the years. People admire it and wish they were able to do it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lots of young people, ladies in Southern California are into knitting as well as kids!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> That is just amazing! WHY would they complain or of what were they afraid? That you drop a needle and one of the little tykes would pick it up and put their eye out? That you would go crazy and start stabbing children with the needles? That the other women would become infected with the knitting virus?


I'm with you - totally confused as how knitting at a park could be offensive or dangerous!!! Being asked to leave would have made me want to do the very thing they feared - give them a good poke in their backside.

I knit in public all the time and most folks are more curious than anything. I go to both knitting and spinning guild meetings and retreats and we have folks (men and women) from 16 to almost 90. I would agree that most are in the 40+ category.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have been knitting since I was 8 yrs old, and never thought about it being an "old lady" hobby until now, when I'm getting to be an old lady...life is strange sometimes.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think knitting/crocheting is enjoyable and is done by many of all ages! I am a fifteen year old girl and I love knitting....that doesn't make me an old lady, does it?
I do get a lot of people asking me if only old ladies knit, which does get annoying, but if you love doing something, you should do it no matter what others may have to say


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I have been knitting since my teens and have never had any negative things said. Now that I am an "old lady" I have more time to knit because I am retired. I know many young women who knit and crochet.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

madkiwi said:


> I'd knit in public if I wanted to!! Never mind the looks! They are only jealous! Nothing worse than waiting rooms at doctors, dentists, airports, bus stations etc with empty hands and nothing to do except read the outdated magazines, or ignore the TV that's buzzing over your head but cant even be heard properly
> 
> Who knows, you may start a new trend.
> 
> Madkiwi


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Marileen said:


> Here in Holland is knitting and crochet totally hot!
> We have here also knit/crochet-cafe's.
> Workshops.......Meetings and so on......
> Many young people and teenagers, knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


I think knitting in the Boston area is or was hip. I think a lot of young knitter/crocheters are coming along. I belong to a charity group and the ages are from one young man about 12yrs old and all the way up to 94yrs old. I love it.


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


Sorry you have has this reaction, my expeience of knitting in public has been very good. People have spoken to my about my knitting, I have even had a person ask me a question about a project she was working on and was having trouble with the pattern. Also, I have been told To being your knitting. And, why didn't you bring knitting.


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I was taught to do knit & purl when I was 8, by an aunt who lived in TX. But I didn't really "get" it until I was 52! Now I'm trying to make up for lost time. Anytime I knit in public, 90% of the time it is young people who show interest. Makes me feel "cool"


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

My nephew, now 36, asked his mum to teach him to knit when his daughter was born 3 years ago. He took to it immediately and has now knitted lots of things for her and his baby son, sometimes inventing his own patterns. He's now teaching himself to crochet!
We're very proud of him.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

ladams123 said:


> I was taught to do knit & purl when I was 8, by an aunt who lived in TX. But I didn't really "get" it until I was 52! Now I'm trying to make up for lost time. Anytime I knit in public, 90% of the time it is young people who show interest. Makes me feel "cool"


yup I was taught to knit and purl many moons ago and I didn't start really knitting till about 2 yrs. ago. then my niece who is 35 just taught me how to crochet (a granny square)...I use to be an addicted quilter but now it is all about knitting!


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Marileen said:


> Here in Holland is knitting and crochet totally hot!
> We have here also knit/crochet-cafe's.
> Workshops.......Meetings and so on......
> Many young people and teenagers, knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


Yet another reason to love Holland, as if there weren't enough already!


----------



## donaldt (Apr 30, 2014)

I am a guy and have knitted in public for many years. Traveled for a living and was never upset when a flight was delayed, just pulled out my WIP and the time went by quickley. People would come up and say, "I have never seen a guy knit before", I would reply, "well, you don't get out much". Knitting is not just for old people and not just for women.


----------



## Pattie1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

I laugh I have heard it use to be older women,but I see that a lot of people wanting to learn of all ages.I do a knitting group with 5 girls all high school and they do enjoy and it helps them to relax and it is also social for them.


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

rasputin said:


> I think knitting in the Boston area is or was hip. I think a lot of young knitter/crocheters are coming along. I belong to a charity group and the ages are from one young man about 12yrs old and all the way up to 94yrs old. I love it.


I think that's so cool. I wish it were that way everywhere. I was a high school librarian and occasionally and student would bring in her knitting and that was just fine with everyone. Arm knitting was a popular activity among the high school girls last year. They wore big arm-knitted cowls.

I love thinking that knitting is hot. I notice a lot of young people wearing more knitted items--hats, head bands, lots of lovely cowls and scarves. I hope the trend continues.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that young people no longer see crafts being done. If they do it is an oddity in their life. There reactions are varied. Some are fascinated in a distant/detached way. Others will remember a grandparent doing crafts. Some think it old fashioned. And others embrace it and want to learn.

There is a large opportunity to educating and teaching young people. In my family, a new member mother about to be just took up knitting, teaching herself. Too bad she lives on the other side of the country or I would love to sit with her and teach/encourage. She was excited when I told her I was making something for the baby. On the other hand, my dil has/had a deadpan reaction to my knitting. I think she like a number of the pieces I made, but there was no relation so me, the designer/producer. One day about a year ago the baby was putting on a kimono sweater I made and I know the mother really liked it. The baby said something very cute about it and the mother totally ignored me standing there. She could have said to the baby that grandma made it for her, every single stitch of it. But it was like I wasn't there and the personal effort on her behalf was nil. And a friend of hers is a big knitter, too. It is just an oddity to her.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

My daughter travels everywhere and has said she is seeing more and more young professionally dressed women knitting in airports.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Marileen said:


> Here in Holland is knitting and crochet totally hot!
> We have here also knit/crochet-cafe's.
> Workshops.......Meetings and so on......
> Many young people and teenagers, knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


You bring back memories, when I was a visitor in Holland many years ago the DD of the family I was Introduced to was crocheting curtains for her kitchen. I was inspired to come home and start a curtain for mine.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't think any craft is old lady anymore as so many people love homemade stuff as prezzies.im very passionate about my crafts and it seems to rub off on my friends.its like when parents won't be quite about there chrildren,I'm like that with my crafts.and if I get something new people know they won't see me for a long time.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Oh gosh - I'm so weary of feeling like the world expects me to be ashamed of the fact that I have reached the age of 65. If others think it is a hobby for old ladies, who the heck cares? What does age have to do with anything? Knit on and enjoy yourself, no matter your age.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


I'm in Australia and I knit in public frequently. On trains, in waiting rooms, while watching sport. Many people ask what I'm knitting and recently a child(about 5/6) asked "What are you doing " and was very interested when shown. They probably think I'm old because I am in taining for "old" I'm 67.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I believe that there is a resurgence in knitting - which happens on a fairly regular basis over time. Older people knit - they learned as children. Their grands learn to knit because they want to do what their Grand is doing. Young mothers (usually, although there are fathers out there) learn to knit to make something special for their baby - and their BBFs baby. Some families never learn - perhaps they crochet or were out of line when the gene was being handed out.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ready to turn 70 later this month, I perhaps would be considered an "old lady" who knits...however I started knitting when I was merely a teenager.
Jane


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been knitting since l was four years old and over the 66 years that l have been knitting the popularity of this craft has ebbed and flowed.This present time boom has made it fashionable and hopefully it will stay with many new knitters for a long time l have nevef felt like it was an older persons craft l take my knitting everywhere that l know that l will have idle time and over the past couple of years l have started two young women of on a knitting adventure and they are doing a varied selection of items and most importantly they are enjoying it.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

My mother-in-law taught me to crochet right before I left to live in Bremerhaven. Germany back in 1978. My ex was in the military. By the time I left Germany I was doing dollies, afghans, small baby clothes and blankets. When I returned to the states I liked what I saw in the knitting patterns better than the crochet. I bought a learn to knit booklet and learned the basic knit and purl. I knit my daughters a couple of hooded sweaters and at least one very simple sweater for myself. I put the knitting away, because I didn't have anyone to help me understand the patterns that were more difficult. About 3 or 4 years ago our minister invited me to join the church's knitting group. The rest is history, as I knit lace, socks, baby clothes and cardigans for myself. At my knitting group they consider me one of the better knitters. I take my knitting everywhere I go. My husband is sick and I am always knitting at his doctor appointments. I made chemo hats for the clinic when he was taking chemo the first time. He even made hats on a loom too. Yes I consider myself old, I'm 64, but not because of my knitting. I have brought many a young person into our group because I was knitting in public.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't really care what others think but that said, I'm not much of a public knitter unless I'm sitting in an airport or on a long car ride. I also like to read and do crossword puzzles while waiting for my flight and have never heard a comment about any of it. No one has ever said anything to me about knitting being for old folks. I have taught several young people to knit and also many adults. I think knitting is for everyone, young or old, male or female.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been a knitter since I was 18 y so take it any where I know I will be sitting quietly waiting or even listening to something I can accomplish a nice amount of the knitting or crocheting , lately lap robes they are just very plain so they don't really require my full attention I can knit or crochet them any place I have to sit for a long period of time. Keeps my hands busy while my mind is on what is going on otherwise. People like to stop and talk about it also and to see what I am making one way to meet nice people too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

It depends on who sees you knitting.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Southern girl,
Love the hat an d love the color :thumbup:


----------



## planetrosemary (Oct 3, 2011)

I believe that in this world of high tech that the general view of Knitting/Crochet is slowly being considered a form of Art which is what I have always believed it to be. After all we choose color, design and form and make something that was not there before. I have always considered myself an Artist and am respected as such. I have just been invited by our local Fine Art Museum to display and discuss some of my knitted work. So please be the happy and proud knitting/crochet Artists that you all are whether young or old, let those around you understand that knitting/crochet is a form of Art.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

And more often than not they turn out to be knitters also which leads to wonderful conversations.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

My husband and I like to attend Gospel Music festivals, which are held in outdoor venues throughout the Summer. I always have my knitting with me, and knit constantly throughout the weekend. There are others doing the same. I do not knit during the Sunday morning worship service, and neither does anyone else. But all other times are open season. Only once did anyone make a negative comment. It was easy to let it roll off my mind.
In my kniting group, there are young and old, male and female. The men don't come often, but they come. I am more than a little thrilled that my daughter knits. My other daughter is interested in crochet, but hasn't started yet.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

My niece is in collage and they have a knitting group theirs several men in it too.Thier tight for money collage kids ya know so for Christmas I send her a dozen large skeins of yarn. 
I got several thank you notes from her friends, she shared. 
And they put the pictures on Face Book of what they have made. Made me happy to see these kids keeping this craft going.


----------



## Dessert Ladt (Jan 6, 2014)

When I was young and knitted my friends would say what are you going to do when you are old. I'd laugh and say run around. Now I'm seventy three and I guess considered old, but I still knit and love it just as much. Through the years I have taught young people to knit and they are still are doing it too. It's something you learn to love more as the years go by. It's like a dear friend you can always count on.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


I can tell you that here in Illinois the knitting age group appears to be a wide age range, including males. Many if my older daughters college friends knit. My LYS owner has two sons and they knit! Also at my LYS one of the employees who often leads groups is a HS student is an accomplished knitter. I took classes with all three of my daughters when they were younger( grade school age at the time) and that class always filled up. I've seen many makes knitting.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking at the avatars here, I would say several of the "old ladies" look definitely young and many of them seem to be male. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

jersgran said:


> Looking at the avatars here, I would say several of the "old ladies" look definitely young and many of them seem to be male. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


And quite a few are 4-legged!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I think it used to be that way but things are changing. there seem to be a lot younger knitters out there. and chrocheting is even coming back into style with the younger generation. my sixteen year old granddaughter loves to knit she has evolved even farther then I have since I taught her how just a couple of years ago.


hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

When I am in public, mostly Drs. offices, and I am using 5 DPNs, non- knitters think I am superwoman! I knit at down times at work, everyone is interested and some have gone for lessons.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree with knitter forever. In fact my 9 year old grand daughter has expressed an interest about wanting to learn how to knit. I will be teaching her how when she comes for a visit this summer.


----------



## knitterirene (Apr 3, 2014)

I have knitted since I was 8 years am now 80 years old and have knitted in bus train everywhere there are shetland shawls aran jumpers christening gowns lace stoles all over the world that I have knitted and given as presents if you enjoy what you are doing other people do not matter Knitterirene


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I really don't care what other people think about my knitting. I would rather be knitting than to have a phone going off all the time I waiting to see a doctor and having everyone hearing my conversation. I would much rather be attached to my yarn and knitting needles than to a telephone......at least I am being productive and no one knows my business because I have told the person on the other end of that phone W H Y I am at the doctors office!!


I agree with you, why do people complain about knitting and not cell phones.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


I think it is still considered a little ol' lady hobby in my part of the world, although I started when I was 9 (but maybe I was a little ol' lady in training).


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> I agree with you, why do people complain about knitting and not cell phones.


Surely everybody DOES complain about phones?
I've never in my life heard anyone complain about knitting!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I've read several articles on how knitting is compared to Yoga. So I do see younger people, including men taking up knitting.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Marylou12 said:


> I have knitted in public and have never received negative feedback. Many times I've encountered a fellow knitter that just is itching to chat!


this has been my experience too.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I really don't care what other people think about my knitting. I would rather be knitting than to have a phone going off all the time I waiting to see a doctor and having everyone hearing my conversation. I would much rather be attached to my yarn and knitting needles than to a telephone......at least I am being productive and no one knows my business because I have told the person on the other end of that phone W H Y I am at the doctors office!!


Great answer! My feelings exactly!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

nevadalynn said:


> Great answer! My feelings exactly!


Agreed- 100%


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't believe that knitting or crocheting are perceived as being the preserve of 'little old ladies' any more here. I knit waiting at Drs. and hosp. appts. and the like. I usually get either no comment or extreme interest. The only negative comment I ever had was at a Church coffee morning ! This from a non - knitter older than myself. She was offended to think I found her conversation boring so knitted. 
. 

My knitting and crochet group had so many youngsters wanting to learn to knit or crochet that we started a junior group. My own GD has learnt to knit - she did ask. About 3 years ago we had a young girl of about 16 join our group. She could neither knit nor crochet. She has romped away astounding us all, and surpassing our skills. She will have a great future ahead and we are all very proud. Page 81 of Simply Knitting issue 121 has a whole page about some aspects of her work. This may only apply to UK knitters. 

This post is far too long but there did seem to be so much of relevance to say Oh.Sorry


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm with you - totally confused as how knitting at a park could be offensive or dangerous!!! Being asked to leave would have made me want to do the very thing they feared - give them a good poke in their backside.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

"Fads" come and go and knitting/crocheting have been fads off and on all through my lifetime. "Hobbies" tend to stay with a person and develop over time. When you start out it may be because it's a fad at the time and there are lots of classes,stores and groups that cater to the fad but for some that fad turns into a life long hobby that can give great personal satisfaction. In the past knitting was a necessity for many, the only way to assure your family would stay warm. For most that's not true now but there is still the element of caring for others that goes into that hand made project. Then there is the creative factor, taking yarn and needles and over time making an object of practical beauty. The age of the creator doesn't matter but the process and end results do. And what others might think doesn't matter either. There is probably a bit of jealously in a negative judgment. So knit/crochet on Sisters and Brothers.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,
Interesting to read the varied comments.
Knitting has been in my life since my teens and through many situations and saved the day ... Knitting takes my mind from worries or bad feelings... it is a meditation. I take my knitting to meetings, to doctor appointments, to lectures.. Many people want to know what I am making, we start a conversation... and I get positive feedback ... have not ever felt uncomfortable... in fact, they want to learn. It is so much fun to combine colors, to follow a complicated pattern... use our math skills.. Just look at Miss Marple!! Socks are great to take along, small, they fit in our bag... no big deal.
May in Atlanta


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't know and don't care.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I replied to eahite but I enjoyed all the comments. There is a group here in Atlanta that meets once a week ... I want to join but I am busy that night. For a while, I met with friends at the home of one of the knitters... and it was so much fun, laughter, camaraderie, sharing... Want to start a group soon.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

eahite said:


> "Fads" come and go and knitting/crocheting have been fads off and on all through my lifetime. "Hobbies" tend to stay with a person and develop over time. When you start out it may be because it's a fad at the time and there are lots of classes,stores and groups that cater to the fad but for some that fad turns into a life long hobby that can give great personal satisfaction. In the past knitting was a necessity for many, the only way to assure your family would stay warm. For most that's not true now but there is still the element of caring for others that goes into that hand made project. Then there is the creative factor, taking yarn and needles and over time making an object of practical beauty. The age of the creator doesn't matter but the process and end results do. And what others might think doesn't matter either. There is probably a bit of jealously in a negative judgment. So knit/crochet on Sisters and Brothers.


Well said eahite!!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been knitting in public since I was in my early 20's. I've gotten comments about it being an old lady hobby, and I've gotten comments about how beautiful my work looks. I think life is too short to decide what I like to do based on other people's opinions.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

If only old people knit then I've been old most of my life. Single and in my 20's, my roommate and I knit up a storm, making socks and sweaters for ourselves and current boyfriends. No one ever chided us about it. (83 now)


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

You sound like an old lady...


momanna said:


> Don't know and don't care.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Nana Mc said:


> I love to knit in public. People begin to come up to me and say, what are you making? Then I love to talk knitting.


Same here in Texas! Actually, I don't care what people think...they're reading their paperbacks/books/iPads, so why can't I knit/crochet if I want!! Happy Knitting!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i've heard several times the big deal w/kids and olders is guys knit/cro. they have clubs going. i think it's terrific!

only time i got a neg reaction was from a *friend*. hubby & i were visiting & i took my wip ...Christmas present & time was running out so i worked on it all the time. got told 2 put it away cuz i was being rude. well, that visit was short.
told her my kid's Christmas came 1st before (& i was rude saying this) accuaintesis (not friend)
sorry but i meant it
i luv it when ppl come over & bring a project w/m



Neena26T said:


> There is a trend for younger people to gather and knit en masse or have workshops and share their ultra low-tech craft. They can slow down and decompress while socializing with other knitters/crocheters face-to-face.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I wouldn't take my crafts anywhere,I'm sorry to say this and I know I'd get shouted at but when I see friends I think they should have my undivided attention.its like friends being on the phone when you meet them,I put my mobile on silent and will only look at it.when either I or they are away from me.no shouting please we are all differnt.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

Here in Toronto young women , old women , we all seem to knit... You are as likely to see a young women with scarlet streaked hair and a variety of piercings at your LYS as you are to see me , the prototypic 60 year old who has lost all touch we current fashion or cultural references

But this may be a more urban phenomenon ...

An interesting if older article from the ny times
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/30/opinion/30iht-edcarol.html?_r=0


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


I knit in public, in fact I knit anywhere I darn well please. If somebody doesn't like it, that's their problem and they can go sit somewhere else where they don't have to see it. If I do get questions and comments, they're always very positive. You say the looks aren't worth it. Are you maybe being a little to sensitive about other people's perceptions and your interpretation?


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Here in UK the add for Shredded Wheat has not helped us knitters at all. It is a gaggle of mature ladies knitting shredded wheat all under the watchful eye of a man!! What would he know?
Personally I will never buy shredded wheat again!!!!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

hen said:


> Really interested to see such positive feedback here on KP.
> I love the idea that knitting is "hot" but I'm not sure it's like that in the UK except amongst self selecting groups, such as knit and natter groups of knitters.
> 
> Some years ago, I took my knitting with me to a play centre, where the children go off on the bouncy castles, slides etc. And I had a group of mothers at one table who were very unpleasant about the fact that I had knitting out because of the knitting needles (even though they were large and plastic). They complained to the manager who asked me to put my needles away in the car and not bring them in again. I was more embarrassed than offended at the time.
> ...


Good thing it wasn't me. I can get very nasty when somebody tries to step on my rights. I probably would have gone up to that group of complainers and started stabbing them with my needles.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I have taught a lot of young people to knit, and some have become as passionate about their new projects as I am about mine. I feel sad for the people on KP who say they have to be secretive about their knitting. I am always comfortable enough within my family and circle of friends to pull out my knitting and enjoy a lot of good conversation!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think knitting being tagged an old lady hobby came about in the late 70s when it was no longer "hip" to sit and knit. Availability of good yarns and equipment dwindled. The "hippy" era was dieing and Disco was coming in. The "modern" age. I saw it start to come back in the early 80s especially when people noticed "one of a kind" items being worn by knitters. (My geometric long-sleeved sweater in bright colors had people asking where I bought it.) Crochet took a bit longer to come back. Hope this helps. ;-)


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

The only responses I've gotten are positive ones - - "Wow, that's pretty" or "How did you learn to do that?" or even "I wish I could do something like that." Of course, they may think that it's a little-old-lady thing, but they haven't said so. That's one advantage of being a little old lady - - I can do little-old-lady things and seem appropriate!


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> Here in UK the add for Shredded Wheat has not helped us knitters at all. It is a gaggle of mature ladies knitting shredded wheat all under the watchful eye of a man!! What would he know?
> Personally I will never buy shredded wheat again!!!!


Never liked Shredded Wheat anyway!! LOL


----------



## Bookwoman (Jan 16, 2014)

hen said:


> Really interested to see such positive feedback here on KP.
> I love the idea that knitting is "hot" but I'm not sure it's like that in the UK except amongst self selecting groups, such as knit and natter groups of knitters.
> 
> Some years ago, I took my knitting with me to a play centre, where the children go off on the bouncy castles, slides etc. And I had a group of mothers at one table who were very unpleasant about the fact that I had knitting out because of the knitting needles (even though they were large and plastic). They complained to the manager who asked me to put my needles away in the car and not bring them in again. I was more embarrassed than offended at the time.
> ...


Sometimes I think we are so "aware" of what "might" hurt us or our children that we forget that for hundreds of years women sat with children and knitted or crocheted or sewed and TAUGHT that skill to their children! I do think that maybe I am not in tune with this generation of "helicopter parents" who think they need to protect their offspring from just about everything including a chance to learn something that is not only historic, but relevant to their lives and much more valuable than one more computer game!

I knit with my grandchildren around all the time and even have my granddaughter help me wind yarn (she loves it!) and she is only 4. Charlie, my 2 year old grandson plays with the leftovers and their Mom, who is one of the most protective people I know, thinks it's good for them to experience the idea of "making something" with Grandma.

Would I want them to be with someone who isn't paying attention if they started to get into a knitting bag with sharp needles? Absolutely not! Would I ask the person the put the bag up somewhere out of reach? Yes and then tell the children to look with their eyes, not their hands...so, maybe I am an old-fashioned "LOL"--in this case, Little Old Lady!!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

MrsBearstalker said:


> The only responses I've gotten are positive ones - - "Wow, that's pretty" or "How did you learn to do that?" or even "I wish I could do something like that." Of course, they may think that it's a little-old-lady thing, but they haven't said so. That's one advantage of being a little old lady - - I can do little-old-lady things and seem appropriate!


I admit that I like "old lady" status (I've earned it!!) but I add a bit of whimsy to it like dancing in malls when songs like "Walking on Sunshine" and "Dancing in the Streets" come on. :wink:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I think those who perceive knitting as "old Hobby" or only for the old are those who only saw the elderly doing it. In many cases it was our grandmothers or our mothers. I really do not know how it is perceived in Canada. I live in a small city so we have fewer yarn shops than a larger city. I was watching a Canadian TV series last evening called "Corner Stop", it is hilarious and last evening knitting was one of the topics and it was referred to as old. The show takes place in a prairie town in the west of Canada. I do know it is no longer a cheap hobby some of the yarns are very expensive.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Some surprises here:

http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/knitting/meet-the-stars-who-love-knitting#fbIndex1

http://lifestyle.ninemsn.com.au/schweppes/163931/celebs-who-knit.slideshow

Of course, being an old lady I've never heard of half of them!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

This is the advertisement that Vannavanna referred to
showing older ladies knitting....:-

http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie.php?filename=TA3698


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I was knitting my socks while sitting in the surgical waiting room at the hospital. Two other women then took their knitting out and we discussed our wip. They were younger than me. It was a great way to pass the time and help relieve some of the anxiety while waiting for our family members who were all in heart surgery.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


I have never felt that knitting or any hand crafting was considered for old ladies. I began knitting up a storm when I was in my 20's. I did machine knitting and some hand knitting. 
I feel doing hand crafts keeps our minds alert and active at any age. When I sit and knit....I do not worry about anything. I am immersed in what I am doing with my yarn. Just watching the yarn turn into something beautiful makes my heart sing. SO...break out the yarn and just knit away. Take in the moments of watching that ball of yarn turn into something beautiful.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I really don't care what other people think about my knitting. I would rather be knitting than to have a phone going off all the time I waiting to see a doctor and having everyone hearing my conversation. I would much rather be attached to my yarn and knitting needles than to a telephone......at least I am being productive and no one knows my business because I have told the person on the other end of that phone W H Y I am at the doctors office!!


so true!! I go crazy having to listen to 8 different phone conversations going on at the same time, hearing much more information about their personal life than I would ever want to know, lol! Sometimes I think people think that since the people around them can't hear what the other person is saying, then we must not be able to hear them either. I am continually amazed at the things people say on a phone while out in public.

I take my knitting everywhere. Don't like it, don't look. I have never had anyone say anything negative; usually someone in the group wants to ask questions, tell me about their mom, grandma, aunt, who knits. I had a lovely conversation with a flight attendant during a trip to Los Angeles about knitting. She was a knitter, too, and was pleased to find someone who enjoyed her hobby.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Guess, I'm lucky. In Germany (at least around my place) I meet mostly younger people, who are knitting and crocheting. Sometimes there are three or four people and I just sit down somewhere near and knit along.
But I knit whereever I want and don't bother about looks. Most people ignore it anyway.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

have noticed on FB more and more young people getting involved wit knitting, and asking great questions.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was just on a river cruise in Europe and I spent more time aboard as I didn't partake of all the walking tours. I sat in the lounge knitting and also met other knitters aboard. No one seemed bothered by it and most were just curious as to what I was making (a cowl of lovely yarn).


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i started knitting at 10, now, i guess i am getting in the old people category[73]when i toke my son to basket ball practice, i always toke my knitting, no complains, just a lot of questions[ what are you doing?.]

'


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't believe that knitting is an "old lady hobby". Though I am an "old lady". I have been knitting for more than 50 years. I get as great a thrill from a finished projects as I have always done.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

clavettek said:


> U.S here I'm 53 I'm not old I knit, crochet and do cross stitch at various jobs and dr's apts, nobody cares they say the item looks nice.


Same here, right down to the age. We could be twins!


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> I wouldn't take my crafts anywhere,I'm sorry to say this and I know I'd get shouted at but when I see friends I think they should have my undivided attention.its like friends being on the phone when you meet them,I put my mobile on silent and will only look at it.when either I or they are away from me.no shouting please we are all differnt.


I do not knit at parties, in church, formal events, and more formal get-togethers. I feel I should show respect to others. I also do not knit in work meetings. However, I always have my knitting with me, in case I have a few minutes here or there.


----------



## oopsfiled (Mar 11, 2013)

I have been knitting in public since my early 20ies.I am now in my early 60ies. I would not allow any negitive comments to stop me from doing what I love to do. I even got others to start bringing their projects to baseball games we knit while our kids played


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm in Nevada (US), and am 65 (next month, 66 - UGH!) and I've always taken projects with me for waiting rooms, plane terminals, etc. Never had a problem, even with all the new airline regs on what you can have with you onboard. Generally, I'll take my tatting shuttles and thread to make my little flowers for craft supplies. 

Although last summer, I had knitting needles and my scissors with me and told the inspectors that I had them. I guess I looked elderly-innocent enough, they let me take them onboard, after checking with a supervisor.  Just wasn't allowed to take them out of my satchel during the flight. So out came the large plastic Tatsy brand shuttles.  Got a LOT of flowers done and had a great flight. 

Marge


----------



## sumagoo (Mar 10, 2014)

I live in Southren Colorado. There are several knitting groups and crochet groups here. I knit with a group at one of the local coffee shop. Most of us our in our 50's although we do have about four young ladies in their 20's in our group. Our local university (?) has a knitting club with about 50 members.
I just learned to knit at 51, when I knit out in public no one says much, most just smile and tell me to have a good day! I also live in an area that has a very unquie group of people who live here. Lot's of crafters and artists.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Friends and family just think I am a bit 'odd'liking to knit and crochet and do some quilting when I have the time! Mind you they never hesitate to ask to have something mended if the need arises!!


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

I worked with a man who kept asking me "Why are you doing that? That's for old people." My response was "I'm old, what's your point?" It became a ritual between us. He'd ask the same question and I would give him the same answer. He did give in, he asked me to make a blanket for his first grandchild.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as knitting & or Crocheting goes: They are using these in prisons because they are finding out that inmates are learning Structure, following orders, and the first projects they are required to make are for someone they have caused harm or have issues with. 
Also medical staff in hospitals are finding out that knitting/crocheting at breaks are calming for them.

They can say knitting/crocheting is only for little old Ladies all they want. It is a "Tradition" that in my opinion is a good thing that I want to pass on . Far too many trades have been lost due to the current world of quick fixes and 
the mind set of who cares if it doesn't last. Just go buy another one has become the way of life for many.

Any hand work uses both sides of ones brain which is very good training and can be put to good use in many walks of life.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

I am 56 years old & have been knitting off & on since I was a little girl,. Now I knit all the time! I take it to work, lots of people are curious about what I'm making. A few of them have been given gifts by me of something they admired. I have two ladies that want me to teach them. One us my age the other in her early 40's.....
I take my knitting with me everywhere I go... It does not bother what people think. Never has with anything I've ever done. 
I remember one time hubby & I went to Mary Maxim's on the Harley! We go into the store in our full leathers.... Boy did we get strange looks!!! I love to knit!!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I am "old" in number only and have always knit (over 70 years) wherever I happen to be as long as no one has a problem with it.... including college classes in the 1950's. Couple of professors questioned it but when discussed, agreed that many are able to concentrate better on the speaker (professor) when hands are occupied. Preferable to scribblers or other activities.
Now most public is in Dr. waiting rooms unfortunately.....


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

SKRB said:


> I do not knit at parties, in church, formal events, and more formal get-togethers. I feel I should show respect to others. I also do not knit in work meetings. However, I always have my knitting with me, in case I have a few minutes here or there.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I absolutely agree that there is a time and place for everything. Waiting rooms, travelling by car or public transport are all good for this type of craft. However to my extreme embarrassment when I was in the waiting area for jury service I was told that I am not Madam Defarge and to put my knitting away. I was young then...



SKRB said:


> I do not knit at parties, in church, formal events, and more formal get-togethers. I feel I should show respect to others. I also do not knit in work meetings. However, I always have my knitting with me, in case I have a few minutes here or there.


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

ASHKA -- learn to ignore the ignorants and enjoy your knitting and/or crocheting whenever and wherever you choose.


----------



## knittingrocks (Jan 1, 2014)

I love you thinking you are alright! I get tired of hearing people business! Take care of your self! You are alright! Cindy


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

I've been knitting since I was 10, and never considered it an "old lady's hobby" - just a wonderful skill to have!


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Linuxgirl said:


> Guess, I'm lucky. In Germany (at least around my place) I meet mostly younger people, who are knitting and crocheting. Sometimes there are three or four people and I just sit down somewhere near and knit along.
> But I knit whereever I want and don't bother about looks. Most people ignore it anyway.


When we lived in Germany, my landlady machine-knitted a sweet little sweater for my baby son! So thoughtful! I was so surprised!
:thumbup:


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

I always knit in public


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


Oh, my, personally I think you should maybe re-read the looks! I have found that Australia is full of color, creativity, warm, friendly, inquiring people.

Of course, I've found all that from here in California, but still, this remains my impression of Australia! A very nice, lively, colorful place. Hot, though.


----------



## Granny Sil (May 8, 2013)

I am 87 years old. My mother taught me to knit during WW2. We actually
Knitted bandages. That was In the 40s.

About 3 years ago I started knitting those ruffled scarves. I took them
Everywhere to knit. Got a lot of orders that way.

I crocheted afghans for my 6 children. Then I learned to quilt and made
Them all hand made quilts. 

Then I joined a group with. My husband and did some woodcarving. I
Really enjoyed that. 

I took my bag of crafts wherever I went and never had a problem. Just
Lucky I guess.


----------



## bsimp1949 (Apr 27, 2012)

I love to knit. My son has autism and has therapy twice a week. I wait in the lobby with my knitting and the time flies by. If people think I am old to bad


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh please keep those impressions of Australia. They are absolutely true. How hot it is depends on where you are and the season just like in the USA. Ain't so hot right now, but then not so cold in Sydney either.



Stephhy said:


> Oh, my, personally I think you should maybe re-read the looks! I have found that Australia is full of color, creativity, warm, friendly, inquiring people.
> 
> Of course, I've found all that from here in California, but still, this remains my impression of Australia! A very nice, lively, colorful place. Hot, though.


----------



## bsimp1949 (Apr 27, 2012)

You sound like an amazing lady.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

Always was and forever will be--cast on, knit, purl, cast off.
And tatting is like sending smoke signals with everyone glaring while texting on their mobiles.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Gosh if I saw someone knitting/crocheting somewhere I would have to say something because I am sure the yarn would catch my eye. I would have to touch it. LOL


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 14. I have a birthday this month and will be 76. Yes, I am older now but have knitting throughout my life. I might mention that I am still young at heart. I am busy and happy. Knitting Paradise is a very large forum made up of people of all ages and from all over the world. I don't think of any of us being "over the hill". What age do we consider we are old? Look how many knitting and crochet patterns there are just on the internet, and the pictures of the younger people here on KP. I think we all are right in style.


----------



## hendrickson (May 28, 2014)

I am 92 and have been knitting since I was in grade school. I now knit mostly for charity. Our local Retired Senior Volunteer Program (RSVP) buys teddy bears and some of us knit sweaters for the bears that are given to children in stressful situations etc.
They also collect pree-mee knit hats for the hospital. I have knit over 200 of the sweaters since 2006. I think some of the teddy bears are given to women in prison so they will have a gift for their children. Knitting is also a great passtime while traveling. I now live in an assisted living facility and am never bored because of my knitting.


----------



## audrac (Jan 16, 2013)

I am 46 and have only been knitting for 2 years. I was told once to stop knitting - it made me look like an old lady. What a stupid remark! However, that does seem to be what people think - only older people knit. We need to change that perception. We need to knit anywhere and everywhere. (And make sure people know that most older people who knit learned when they were younger!)I know a 13 year old who taught herself how to knit - she doesn't look like an "old lady" to me!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


Like many other things, it is whatever YOU think it is. Here in the US, many college students do it to relax. I know that your knitting magazines that are popular here as well feature many young women, both as editors and as knitters/crocheters. So, what does it really matter what others think? They aren't worried about what you think of their hobbies or passions.....


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


It is possible to get over caring what others think of you. It took me 50+ years as a horribly shy person; there are now those who think I'm too much the other way :~). The bottom line is that I no longer care one whit, I'm not here to live my life to suit strangers.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

hendrickson said:


> I am 92 and have been knitting since I was in grade school. I now knit mostly for charity. Our local Retired Senior Volunteer Program (RSVP) buys teddy bears and some of us knit sweaters for the bears that are given to children in stressful situations etc.
> They also collect pree-mee knit hats for the hospital. I have knit over 200 of the sweaters since 2006. I think some of the teddy bears are given to women in prison so they will have a gift for their children. Knitting is also a great passtime while traveling. I now live in an assisted living facility and am never bored because of my knitting.


good for you! I have a friend who is 94. she is very social. always wants to go everywhere. Some people think that we are old but they forget we have a wealth of knowledge! she has done many different hobbies over the years and any time I need help with something I go to her. I feel I am blessed to have a friend like her.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Marileen said:


> Here in Holland is knitting and crochet totally hot!
> We have here also knit/crochet-cafe's.
> Workshops.......Meetings and so on......
> Many young people and teenagers, knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


My original LYS owner was also from Holland. Although I was much too shy at the time to ask for direct help, it was her wonderful "you can do it" attitude that inspired me to continue teaching myself, and I will always be grateful to her for that. My only regret is that I would have learned so much more and more quickly had I been able to accept more from her; she was surely a willing teacher to many.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> That is just amazing! WHY would they complain or of what were they afraid? That you drop a needle and one of the little tykes would pick it up and put their eye out? That you would go crazy and start stabbing children with the needles? That the other women would become infected with the knitting virus?


I certainly agree. Do you suppose it was a result of mass envy of her skill? Some people in groups can quickly become a nasty mob, and it never fails to amaze me when that happens.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I really don't care what other people think about my knitting. I would rather be knitting than to have a phone going off all the time I was waiting to see a doctor and having everyone hearing my conversation. I would much rather be attached to my yarn and knitting needles than to a telephone......at least I am being productive and no one knows my business because I have told the person on the other end of that phone W H Y I am at the doctors office, or what I think of my boss, or husband, or how my kids are driving me crazy!!


;~D! Don't mess with ladies, young OR old!


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

After reading all these neat emails, I learned when I was about 10 but was taught by a left handed knitter which didn't help me a bit. Had to relearn about 10 yrs. later, & carry my knitting everywhere. I very seldom leave the house w/o by bag of knitting & Dr. appointments, in-laws house, etc., & folks have learned I always have something to knit. My next new project is to learn to knit socks. I do have a problem in that I wear a size 2 shoe (kids' dept.) so I'm going thru my knitting books to find out about size. I don't do well on DPN's so I'm going to try the Magic Loop altho the gal at the LYS didn't say it was a 'Magic Loop' but I'll learn to knit just one & go from there. My DH has learned I haul this bag all over since it's got Maxine on it!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

books said:


> I'm only 40 and knit avidly every day! Don't you DARE imply that I'm old!!!


There are worse things than being old, like dead, for instance :~D!

I was in my late 30's when I began knitting, and am now 75. I did take a break when I discovered airplanes and computers, but have long since returned to knitting--and learned to crochet relatively recently. I do get a bit of that condescending, "Look at the old lady knitting" attitude lately, but never had a problem when I was young(er).


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> It is possible to get over caring what others think of you. It took me 50+ years as a horribly shy person; there are now those who think I'm too much the other way :~). The bottom line is that I no longer care one whit, I'm not here to live my life to suit strangers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> I don't know what the perception is where I live (Michigan, USA). I always take knitting or crochet and a book with me because I sort of panic at the thought of being without something to do. Most anywhere there are those who watch what I'm doing very intently and oftentimes people will start up a conversation. I really like that because I'm on the shy side and tend not to make the first move. I've never heard any remarks about knitting being an old person's thing. I see a lot of people much younger than I am doing needle work in public.


I recently spotted a young woman, probably still in her teens, quilting by hand off in a corner by herself, doing an amazing job of it. She seemed very shy, but I did walk over and tell her that she was doing a fantastic job in spite of the distraction of working in a crowd. She seemed pleased, and I hope she knew I meant it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I just had another thought about this. When people make light of the passions of another, they are trampling on the soul of that person, knowingly or through ignorance. It doesn't matter what that passion is, it deserves respect.


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


sorry to read this i knit and crochet in public and people do ask what i am making. i even sit and embroider or knit when my husband shows his vintage engine as he likes me to keep him company and i would rather do something . mind you its not pleasant sitting in the noise and smoke these machines make but an ipod helps :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

I was thinking. If doing needle crafts mean that your "old", so what!!!! I am surly older than a lot of other people and proud of it. Not everyone is lucky enough to be old. Some of us have a short time on this earth while others are lucky enough to be able to exist longer. ( I just turned 67 yesterday and not ashamed of it at all). So next time someone refers to you as being "old" because you knit or crochet, just express the fact to that person that they are older than someone else and ask what the big deal is.
PS...... at least I will never be one of those "Old lady knitters" LOL. My gender is male!!!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Knitting uses so many skills that if "young" folks aren't knitting, it's their loss. I don't consider myself to be old at 65 but I do have some age-related stuff that I deal with like arthritis in my hands. It can be soothing to knit if it is something relatively mindless; but when I do a complicated pattern and/or design one myself, I use lots of my brain and keep it sharp that way. So who cares what they say? Knit on!!


----------



## Sarla (Apr 22, 2013)

Never thought kitting or crochet was age related . I have kitted sconce age 9 used it to school / university & knit in free time . Now @ age 72 where ever I go take it with me , most of the time get compliments .


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I haven't read every post but was intrigued by the one (first page) from an Australian who was reluctant to knit in public and stated that 'here in Australia.....' It may be true in that particular area, though I can't imagine why, but its a big country and I find most people either just take it in their stride, mind their own business or are extremely interested and want to find out more of what I am doing. I have been knitting since I was 5 so there has been a lot of time to be young, middle aged and now at 62 I believe I fall into the (yuk!) elderly category and have been knitting all that time. I know what you mean when people perceive that knitting is for the old but really most girls of my generation were taught knitting in the home or at school when very young. It was one of those home skills like cooking and sewing that girls were taught and very practical most of it has been. These days we knit for pleasure and not for necessity but it is still a very worthwhile skill and should any young person express interest I am happy to help them learn.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, I have read each and every response for fourteen pages and feel that I have met with every one of you. It was fun learning of your involvement in the basic skills (particularly knitting) that we love and even though I had not intended spending so much time on this particular thread I was fascinated by your answers - You made my day!
Thank you and now back to knitting which I carry with me always, but sometimes have to wait for an appropriate opportunity to work on it!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I still get the remark," Oh my grandmother knits". I just smile and continue to knit in public.

When you go to fiber festivals you see all ages. The first one I went to the 4H were demonstrating sheep to scarf.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Dessert Ladt said:


> ... *It's like a dear friend you can always count on.*


With the assurance that it will never turn on you, the way _some_ 'dear' friends might! :thumbup:


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> That is just amazing! WHY would they complain or of what were they afraid? That you drop a needle and one of the little tykes would pick it up and put their eye out? That you would go crazy and start stabbing children with the needles? That the other women would become infected with the knitting virus?


I agree!! The problem is what? Time to find a new knitting area. I've been knitting since I was 8-took my knitting to school (2nd grade) and worked on it during recess.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have found most people regardless of where I'm at: be it on the local transit bus, at the local hospital where I volunteer or even in the car when my husband & I drive out to see family, people everywhere ask what I am making & are truly interested as they see the pattern of what I am making unfold before their eyes.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


To me, old is a state of mind......not a chronological number! If you want to knit, like to knit, crochet, cross stitch, etc.....then just DO it......does it bother you to have people look at you while you're knitting? I bet these people might be curious as to what you might be making, or perhaps they're thinking how creative or clever you are....maybe they're even jealous of you because you have skills they don't.....you shouldn't care what people think!! Life is to be lived, so just live, knit, crochet.......


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

The majority of my knitting friends are younger than me, mid 20's to mid 30's. They are fearless knitters, will try any pattern and they are not afraid to shell out the $ for good quality yarn. My husband loves to entertain them, he cooks, changes the music and joins our conversation. My friends must enjoy it ,too, we've been doing this for going on 5 years.
I take my knitting everywhere, even to a concert a couple of years ago. One of the women in the band came over to me and expressed her interest so I pulled out some yarn and needles. I taught her to cast on and knit and told her to checkout the tutorials online for purling and binding off. 
The non knitting friends wouldn't dare make a negative remark, they'd never be a recipient of a knit or crocheted item!


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

tired n' cranky said:


> The majority of my knitting friends are younger than me, mid 20's to mid 30's. They are fearless knitters, will try any pattern and they are not afraid to shell out the $ for good quality yarn. My husband loves to entertain them, he cooks, changes the music and joins our conversation. My friends must enjoy it ,too, we've been doing this for going on 5 years.
> I take my knitting everywhere, even to a concert a couple of years ago. One of the women in the band came over to me and expressed her interest so I pulled out some yarn and needles. I taught her to cast on and knit and told her to checkout the tutorials online for purling and binding off.
> The non knitting friends wouldn't dare make a negative remark, they'd never be a recipient of a knit or crocheted item!


 :thumbup:


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

pammash said:


> I agree!! The problem is what? Time to find a new knitting area. I've been knitting since I was 8-took my knitting to school (2nd grade) and worked on it during recess.


I remember my 5th grade teacher scolding me for knitting during reading time, until I showed her I could do both at the same time. Two things you do not mess with in my life, my reading and my knitting.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I absolutely agree that there is a time and place for everything. Waiting rooms, travelling by car or public transport are all good for this type of craft. However to my extreme embarrassment when I was in the waiting area for jury service I was told that I am not Madam Defarge and to put my knitting away. I was young then...


how very sad! The last time I had jury duty I called and asked it I could bring my knitting (I was actually more worried about getting through security with those deadly needles) - I was told absolutely - that I would probably be doing a lot of sitting around. So I brought my knitting and they were right - it was a great day - I got to knit most of the day in a comfortable, quiet setting - so different from my chaotic household!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Dr. office is usually the only time I knit in public. Although I have had younger people ask me about knitting, there is usually at least one person who watches me knit and says nothing. 

Reading these 14 pages makes me think perhaps we are the ones missing the boat. Perhaps we should open a conversation by smiling and saying, "It's a sock. Do you knit?" Who knows the converts we might make.


----------



## jennifer57 (Jan 27, 2011)

absolutely not. They are not teaching fourth and fiveth graders to knit. I am 30 and I can't imagine doing anything else. I know how to crochet and I do that only for fast blankets. I don't think old at all.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a 19 yr old granddaughter (soon to be 20) who loves to knit. I taught her when she was 6 and she caught on right away. Over the years she has done occasional projects, mostly in the summer. She is now completing her second year at a college in Washington State, U.S.A. and she says there are quite a few girls who knit. Of course time is limited in there busy schedules but they do get together in the evenings sometimes in the social room with the t.v. The boys love the scarfs they make and often request them and offer to buy the yarn.


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

Sarah Chana said:


> Southern girl,
> Love the hat an d love the color :thumbup:


Me too. Is the pattern available. Maybe we elders knit more because we have a little more time. I have had a WIP but when my 4 children were young sometimes the WIP was in Progress for a looooong time.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BiDDi said:


> Me too. Is the pattern available. Maybe we elders knit more because we have a little more time. I have had a WIP but when my 4 children were young sometimes the WIP was in Progress for a looooong time.


If you look below any of SouthernGirl's posts, you'll see three links - one to her etsy shop, one to her Ravelry page, and one to her Craftsy pattern shop. I'm betting that hat's pattern is to be found at one or another or even at all of those places. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-262097-1.html#5455675


----------



## BiDDi (Dec 21, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Where I live in the US knitting and all the related crafts are very popular and can be done in public . The knitters here are so skilled and I learn from them all the time ,men get involved too .In the Boston area there is a guy who teaches double knitting ,he does the most beautiful things .He teaches on Craftsy I believe .
> Keep on knitting etc where ever you are .Years ago Pam Ayers the British poet wrote a very funny poem about knitting ,I used to have it but lost it .I want to get it back .


It's in her book called "Thoughts of a Late night Knitter" some very funny poetry in there. :lol:


----------



## Tessie (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't understand, did the ladies think the needles were dangerous? Most children are interested because someone is using "sticks" and thread to make something. I was knitting in a waiting room and an elderly man, he looked older than me, asked me what I was doing and I said knitting. About ten minutes later he said "DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE MAKING?' I said yes. He never asked me what it was. It was all I could do to keep from laughing!! Knitting is fun.


hen said:


> Really interested to see such positive feedback here on KP.
> I love the idea that knitting is "hot" but I'm not sure it's like that in the UK except amongst self selecting groups, such as knit and natter groups of knitters.
> 
> Some years ago, I took my knitting with me to a play centre, where the children go off on the bouncy castles, slides etc. And I had a group of mothers at one table who were very unpleasant about the fact that I had knitting out because of the knitting needles (even though they were large and plastic). They complained to the manager who asked me to put my needles away in the car and not bring them in again. I was more embarrassed than offended at the time.
> ...


----------



## knittingdragon (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't thinnk any craft should rightly be labelled as an "old lady craft". I know of many young people who knit and crochet.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

maleknitter said:


> I was thinking. If doing needle crafts mean that your "old", so what!!!! I am surly older than a lot of other people and proud of it. Not everyone is lucky enough to be old. Some of us have a short time on this earth while others are lucky enough to be able to exist longer. ( I just turned 67 yesterday and not ashamed of it at all). So next time someone refers to you as being "old" because you knit or crochet, just express the fact to that person that they are older than someone else and ask what the big deal is.
> PS...... at least I will never be one of those "Old lady knitters" LOL. My gender is male!!!


Cheers, from an old lady knitter to a younger male knitter!!!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SKRB said:


> I remember my 5th grade teacher scolding me for knitting during reading time, until I showed her I could do both at the same time. Two things you do not mess with in my life, my reading and my knitting.


:~D!!!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Some fixed eye work can be misinterpreted - they may not be glaring, but staring in fascination at the creation happening before their eyes.



disgo said:


> Always was and forever will be--cast on, knit, purl, cast off.
> And tatting is like sending smoke signals with everyone glaring while texting on their mobiles.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

maleknitter said:


> I was thinking. If doing needle crafts mean that your "old", so what!!!! I am surly older than a lot of other people and proud of it. Not everyone is lucky enough to be old. Some of us have a short time on this earth while others are lucky enough to be able to exist longer. ( I just turned 67 yesterday and not ashamed of it at all). So next time someone refers to you as being "old" because you knit or crochet, just express the fact to that person that they are older than someone else and ask what the big deal is.
> PS...... at least I will never be one of those "Old lady knitters" LOL. My gender is male!!!


Maleknitter, belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

I've bern knitting and crocheting for about 45 years now (since I was 8) and certainly don't care if some other narrow-minded individuals those are hobbies for "old ladies".

My 22 year old DD is an avid crocheter and belongs to a knit/crochet group on her university campus--they are certainly not "old ladies".


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

does a chicken represent living in country? A city in Iowa now allows each home owner to have six chickens no rooster


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have seen a lot of young knitters. It's very popular with the young here. I mean High School and College and young mothers. Lots of blogs and nice patterns coming from our young knitters. Heck I was a young knitter once.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

same here. only prob 4 me is coop has 2 b 40' from a building. lol that surely leaves me out. no room
we can have goats, too. may get a pigmy goat. they're just like puppies. that would b fun. friend wants me 2 take one of her mini horses. naw. cant ride it, dont want it. hers is housebroken. baby sis used 2 have a housebroken potbellied pig but she said was too much like chasing a 2 yr old around. not 4 me!!



#1Patsy said:


> does a chicken represent living in country? A city in Iowa now allows each home owner to have six chickens no rooster


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

My apologies, but I have difficulty in understanding this post.



Kissnntell said:


> same here. only prob 4 me is coop has 2 b 40' from a building. lol that surely leaves me out. no room
> we can have goats, too. may get a pigmy goat. they're just like puppies. that would b fun. friend wants me 2 take one of her mini horses. naw. cant ride it, dont want it. hers is housebroken. baby sis used 2 have a housebroken potbellied pig but she said was too much like chasing a 2 yr old around. not 4 me!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I will soon be 72 and I LOVE MY YARN!!! A friend of mine suggested I put some in a yard sale! DAH!!! Why do I keep buying yarn, if I wanted to put it in a yard sale? Moving soon and won't have to worry with the yard and will have more energy to put into knitting and crocheting.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Lots of celebrities knit and most of them are young.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i'm sorry, hon, but thank you for telling me or i would never have known

i was saying that we can have chickens here, also, but the chicken coop has to be 40 feet from any building and i do not have that space to work with

we can also have goats, and i have thought about getting a pigmy goat. they're just like puppies. that would be fun

a friend wants me to take one of her housebroken mini horses, but if i cant ride it, i dont want it

my baby sister used to have a housebroken potbellied pig, but she said it was like chasing a 2-year old around lol not for me!! lol

does that help?
again, thank you for telling me!
:-D
Judi~



Lillyhooch said:


> My apologies, but I have difficulty in understanding this post.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

I worked in a school in the sixties. I was making an Aran sweater. On my coffee breaks I would take it with me to the teachers lounge. I sold 3 sweaters. I was only 18.


----------



## 12NanaH (Oct 14, 2012)

Only place I don't knit or crochet is church. I knit or crochet in truck when traveling, in airports, on plane, waiting in office. It has been a good opportunity for conversation with people I would never have met otherwise.


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

My grandson is 21 and has a passion for knitting. I knit and my daughter crochets. Can't imagine where he got it from.


----------



## FunkyBon (May 23, 2014)

I get many compliments on my knitting and crochet and have heard some people say it is a dying art. I don't believe them. I'm part of this group where everyone clearly loves what they do. I'm also part of Crochet groups on Facebook that have over 30,000 members. Maybe before people were taught to knit and crochet when they were young and now many of us teach ourselves as its not automatically something that we teach our sons and daughters anymore. I hope my kids are intersted so I can pass it on to them


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Great story Judi. I love the sound of those housebroken goats, horses and pigs - my house just isn't big enough - thank goodness!!



Kissnntell said:


> i'm sorry, hon, but thank you for telling me or i would never have known
> 
> i was saying that we can have chickens here, also, but the chicken coop has to be 40 feet from any building and i do not have that space to work with
> 
> ...


----------



## GrammyMe (Sep 27, 2011)

National 'knit in public' week begins June 14. Let's get out and show them what's in trend for all ages!!!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

neither is my place. that's why i thought of the pigmy goat. full grown, they're the size of a small dog

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygmy_goat
http://www.goodbyecitylife.com/animals/pygmy-goat.htm

they are just so darn adorable!!



Lillyhooch said:


> Great story Judi. I love the sound of those housebroken goats, horses and pigs - my house just isn't big enough - thank goodness!!


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

I am 63 and I always carry what I call pocket projects that fit in my purse. I receive many comments and complements, all have been positive. :lol: I have also taken a lot of classes that have lots of young women and some men. Actually when my husband and I go to the physician's office they refer to us as the crafting family for he does chain-mail and some forms of jewelry. 

Perhaps they are jealous of the pretty work you do. I say keep up the good work, and teach all of your children and grandchildren as much as you can. They will love you even more than they do now. :lol:   :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> As one of the men members of the site I'll never get to be a little old lady :-D but clearly my passion for knitting is not mainstream.
> 
> Some wise person said that what others think of us is none of our business.
> 
> I knit a lot and give away much of what I make, usually as surprises to friends and people who have shown me kindness. Maybe in a small way the product and not the process will change some attitudes.


Great to meet one of many men that knit. I taught my brother to crochet when he was in the navy. He said it was a great way to pass the time and he only had to keep up with one needle.

;-) I usually give most of what I make away. The other day I realized that I don't have any to show people if they wanted to see any of what I can do. So I am making myself some of the knitted items I usually give away. Live and Learn.

Well Mikebkk keep up the good work and Knit on

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

#1Patsy said:


> does a chicken represent living in country? A city in Iowa now allows each home owner to have six chickens no rooster


Amazingly, even parts of the city of Montreal allow for back-yard chickens! Having no back yard, I haven't looked into the details. Considering the quantity of feral cats, I bet any yard with chickens is fenced more to keep the cats out than the chickens in.


----------



## ahavya (May 24, 2014)

in Israel knitting is considered a hobby for old ladys. But I've been knitting from the age 13 and not planning to stop and I steel have plenty of years to go to be a granny.... I like when people come up to me and sake about my knitting, when knitting in public.


----------



## USO.GIRL (Apr 2, 2014)

HAH! and HAH! I'm with SKRB !! I take my knitting and crochet everywhere. Even before they had "Stitch and Pitch Day" at the baseball games. Dodgers will have one this year..and when I took my knitting to the Dr's. A lady started talking of when she knitted. I gave her my card and explained that I also volunteer to knit slippers and scarfs locally for Santa Claus, Inc. Well about 6 months later she calls me and gave me loads of crochet and knitting books that a friend had passed away and she thought of me to give books too. So friendly and giving....just because I knit in public.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

My first job at 17 meant I had to commute to London, a 45 minute journey, a work colleague taught me to crochet as the train was so crowded I had no elbow room to knit as it was standing room only. This was during the 'swinging sixties' so crochet dresses were 'in' and I made many of these, now I find that the 'old-fashioned' patterns are snapped up by youngsters. It seems that fashion keeps repeating over the years and is just as popular with each new generation that 'discovers' it! this goes for both knitting and crochet.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I think no matter where we live there are some who think that those who knit do so because they are too old to do anything else. I've been picking up hook and needles since I was about 7 or 8 years old, but didn't get serious about knitting until I became pregnant with my daughter over 30 years ago. I always have something with me so have been knitting and crocheting in public for at least 20 of those 30 years.
A couple summers ago we were working in a campground in Wisconsin. There were about 100 of us who work camped there. Many of us knit or crochet and would do so while sitting in the cafe on break or days off. One gal in our group was managing the cafe. She had just graduated college and was 24 years old. She had 7 college age girls from the Ukraine working for her under a student exchange work program that the campground uses. These girls would laugh at Elyse saying that only their grandmas knit. She asked them if they ever asked their grandmas when they learned to knit and whether they could teach them. They each laughed. Elyse told them she was proud that her grandma had taught her to knit when she was about 5 years old. Most of us that got together to knit and socialize had been taught to knit at young ages by our grandmas and a few by their mothers. 
We hoped that these girls, when they returned back home, would take the time to talk to their grandmas and maybe even ask them to teach them the art of knitting for pleasure and to add to the wardrobes of them and their families.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Just wondering, why do people find the term 'little old lady' insulting?


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

owlet said:


> Just wondering, why do people find the term 'little old lady' insulting?


Most of the older ladies I know are very very smart. They have a lifetime of experience.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i think events like 
http://www.wwkipday.com/

and again here in toronto

http://torontoist.com/2012/07/crafters-take-over-transit-for-charity-on-annual-ttc-knitalong/

really catch the attention and imagination of folks... nor just about knitting but handwork of all types.....

my knitting group is contemplating organizing a " knit in summerhill's little park " for the downtown neighbourhood we live in....
as to personal knittign.... i bring knitting everywhere (ask the guy who helped me retrieve a ball of yarn that had escaoed under a long row of hospital clinic chairs)... i draw the line at dinner parties as i think i would seen a little rude


----------



## Nanabjem (Jun 29, 2012)

Has the world gone mad?

Sorry for your unfortunate experience and their ignorance!

LOL,

Annabelle


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

In our Mennonite community... We ladies all crochet or knit or weave, sew, quilt etc... (and cooking and baking of course.)We teach our girls as young a 5 years old some of these skills.
We believe in making as much of our own products as possible. Saving money important to us. Some of us have no talent in some of the crafting but excel in others so we share. Example.. If someone in the community sews better than yourself you might ask them to make your dresses. With the trade off with your knitting skills. So in answer to the initial question.... Not old fashioned but gratifying and thrifty. We do not believe in idle hands.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have knitted in public for years. The comments I get most are what are you making, or I wish I could do that, or I tried that years ago but could not get it. I knit for my relaxation and not for what others think.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

I hope not! I'm 43, and LOVE to click needles. I went on a field trip with my 10 year old daughter, and brought a project I was working on. The other kids watched in awe, and were full of questions while I was working. In fact, a few other parents that were on the trip were supportive. It was very fun, and the kids now know that yarn is an art!


----------



## SKRB (Nov 14, 2013)

owlet said:


> Just wondering, why do people find the term 'little old lady' insulting?


I believe the insulting part is the "little" - it is diminishing, and I can tell you that none of my female relatives that are older than me have diminished capacities in any way, until near the end of their lives when their health starts to deteriorate.

Anyone can call me old, my bones remind me daily that I am aging as they creak and groan, but not a little old lady - do not diminish me. It think it is rather sexist also, as you do not hear people refer to little old men.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

I live in London and we too have lots of Knitting and Crochet clubs, cafes etc. Young and old love it, though i suppose the older ladies have more time, if not in full time jobs.


----------



## Cje (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi hen, When knitting in public just remember "they" probably don't know how to knit & may want to, Are jealous that you're having so much fun or want to take away a pleasant time while you're traveling. Keep doing it! In the end many people are intrigued with handmade things. It is truly an art. Don't let them stop you! Cje


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> Who cares if people think your old,because you knit. I think they are jealous,because they never learned,or know how. People will ask what are you making,and start to talk to you,I think it's great. I love,love,love,to knit. It has always been my passion.


Ditto


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

owlet said:


> Just wondering, why do people find the term 'little old lady' insulting?


I suppose that if you _are_ a little old lady, it mightn't be insulting. I have never been 'little'; I was eye-to-eye with all my teachers and all the females in the family by the time I was 9. 
Throwing out the adjectives of 'little' and 'old' is, as SKRB stated so well, diminishes the person about whom one's talking. It shows a lack of respect for the person and for _all_ elders. This attitude is most visible on public transit. How often do you see someone under the age of 50 actually stand up and offer their seat to someone a decade or more past 50? It especially galls me to see healthy youngsters - ~teens through 30s - so immersed in their texting that they feel free to ignore the eight-and-three-quarters months pregnant woman standing in front of them or the ninety+ man who's barely able to stay on his feet as the bus starts, stops, swerves, etc. Such words show how little our society values the wealth of experience that comes with age. Ageism is alive and well, more's the pity.



SKRB said:


> ... you do not hear people refer to little old men.


Of course you do! However those three words are usually preceded by another adjective ... 'dirty'! And not in a soap-and-water-can-fix meaning. :twisted:


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I maybe nearly 80, but still able to work as a nursing sister. I travel on the bus to work, always knitting, suddenly I was surrounded by a small group of 8 yr old little ones, going to school, proudly showing me their "teddy bear" scarves, they were knitting in their knitting club . Now, we meet regularly, to see the progress. It is a lovely moment.


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

My knitting goes wherever I go. It passes the time while I wait. Most of the time someone will ask what I'm making and I've ever gotten orders. My best experience was an Army vet asking if I could teach him how to knit...I was using a circular needle and he was fascinated by it. I ended up teaching five vets to knit.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

books said:


> I'm only 40 and knit avidly every day! Don't you DARE imply that I'm old!!!


I am 45 and I agree 100%! My SIL and my youngest sister will often tell me I am a granny for knitting all the time, but they are quick to ask me to make something they like lol. I know they are picking on me. BTW, I am a grandma, but I am not OLD!. lol. I knit in public as well and usually get compliments about what I am working on. I wish I could find a group of knitters to get together with where I live. I am the only one in my circle of family and friends that really knits or crochets.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I knit and crochet in public all the time and I never get that only old people knit kind of attitude. Usually people will come over to me and strike up a conversation. If you think about it, a lot of us learned to knit when we were young. I was twelve when my aunt taught me. So if I am knitting when I am twelve, how is that being an old lady craft? Of course now I am 71 so I am now an old lady knitting. But I didn't start out that way. I was knitting a ruffle scarf while waiting for a doctor's appointment and one lady came over to me to tell me how wonderful a talent I had. She made me feel really good. I have never thought of knitting or crocheting being just for old ladies. And, what about the men that knit? There are quite a few of them and some are members right here on KP.


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

SKRB said:


> I remember my 5th grade teacher scolding me for knitting during reading time, until I showed her I could do both at the same time. Two things you do not mess with in my life, my reading and my knitting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

SKRB said:


> I think it is rather sexist also, as you do not hear people refer to little old men.


My DH does, regularly and disparagingly. He has formed the conclusion that the worst of our drivers on the roads are little old men wearing hats!

The most interest I got for my knitting was when I was 15 and was in my classroom during a wet lunchtime. My history teacher sat with me and was impressed that I could hold a conversation with her as I knitted. She suggested that I could knit for her children, but as she was already well on the way to the 8 she would ultimately have, I politely declined. She and I are still friends.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Marileen said:


> Here in Holland is knitting and crochet totally hot!
> We have here also knit/crochet-cafe's.
> Workshops.......Meetings and so on......
> Many young people and teenagers, knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


Hello Marileen
I saw this and I thought about you  
I hope you like it  
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-grey-parrot


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Yakisquaw said:


> I am 45 and I agree 100%! My SIL and my youngest sister will often tell me I am a granny for knitting all the time, but they are quick to ask me to make something they like lol. I know they are picking on me. BTW, I am a grandma, but I am not OLD!. lol. I knit in public as well and usually get compliments about what I am working on. I wish I could find a group of knitters to get together with where I live. I am the only one in my circle of family and friends that really knits or crochets.


Check out your local library, they sometimes have knitting groups, or perhaps you can help get one started. Also maybe a YMCA or a senior center might find some fellow knitters. Not to mention local yarn shops, although, as for me, I can't afford their yarn.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Like many others replying to this post, I have not always been old, but I have been a knitter since I was a teenager. Maybe a lot of old women knit because knitting makes us healthier, and we live longer.


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

hettie said:


> I maybe nearly 80, but still able to work as a nursing sister. I travel on the bus to work, always knitting, suddenly I was surrounded by a small group of 8 yr old little ones, going to school, proudly showing me their "teddy bear" scarves, they were knitting in their knitting club . Now, we meet regularly, to see the progress. It is a lovely moment.


It really was a lovely moment that the children will remember, too. How lucky you are to have these admiring young friends.


----------



## CALaura (Apr 7, 2011)

I teach knitting in an after-school program, and the girls tell me that their school mates tell them knitting is for old ladies! The girls are quick to correct them! This is an elementary school program, so the girls range from 6 to 12, definitely not old ladies!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

In my circles I have few knitter friends. But I'm teaching my GD's. They love hangin w/ grandma in my sewing studio and knitting and crocheting... baking... cooking.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

Suesknits said:


> In my circles I have few knitter friends. But I'm teaching my GD's. They love hangin w/ grandma in my sewing studio and knitting and crocheting... baking... cooking.


I cannot wait to teach my granddaughter. She is almost 3 and will get into my lap with my wip and will tell me to help her. She will then say, "Wrap it around" as she wraps the yarn around the needles about three times.  She is always interested in what I am working on so I am hoping she will want to learn. Only one of my children has shown an interest.


----------



## Chimo (Dec 24, 2013)

The knitting shops that I go to in Idaho and Arizona have many young knitters. Sometimes I am the oldest one there.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

We're not "Oldies", but a variety of ages that knit, crochet, embroider, needlepoint, etc. I meet with a group once a week and we have retired women, a college student, recently retired people, women with teenage children, and yes, a man who does embroidery (he won some awards in past contests!). I saw a man in Walmart the other day - he was buying yarn!! Couldn't have been more than 30 years old! Look at the age of some of the people editing knit and crochet books. Look at the age of people who design. Yes, I do think we have quite a variety of ages!


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think in the U.S.A. (at least in California) it was considered an old lady's hobby until the last few years. Now knitting and crocheting are both "hot" and these stores sell a LOT of yarn! MANY young kids want to learn how to do both.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Yakisquaw said:


> I cannot wait to teach my granddaughter. She is almost 3 and will get into my lap with my wip and will tell me to help her. She will then say, "Wrap it around" as she wraps the yarn around the needles about three times.  She is always interested in what I am working on so I am hoping she will want to learn. Only one of my children has shown an interest.


Awe. .. That's so sweet! My GD's began that way too. Just hang w them, make them things they love... doll clothes...dolls...animals etc. They will grow up w this love we have. My own kids weren't interested... I think while they were growing up life just got too busy w things raising kids demand of us and even tho I knitted and crocheted and sewed (mostly sewed) I was too busy w them to spend the quality time that I now spend w my GD's.


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

I live in Northern Tasmania and knit in public all the time, got a few strange looks the first time I sat at the pub with my DH and friends & knitted but I guess everyone is used to me doing so now, they don't look twice on the bus, at the coffee shop, at the pub or outside work at lunchtime.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

My partner and I are looking at buying in the country one day hopefully will get less looks than what i cop now. Only certain people know I knit or do any crafts. I actually have lost a few people from facebook over it.. I also read tarot and have done since i was 17. .not many know that either


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't give a flip what any one else thinks when I knit. If they want to think negative thoughts that is their problem. I am not going to worry one little bit about it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

sockyarn said:


> I don't give a flip what any one else thinks when I knit. If they want to think negative thoughts that is their problem. I am not going to worry one little bit about it.


I really don't know why anyone should care what others think. If what you are doing is not immoral or illegal, what the heck? It really isn't any of their business.....


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

ashka said:


> My partner and I are looking at buying in the country one day hopefully will get less looks than what i cop now. Only certain people know I knit or do any crafts. I actually have lost a few people from facebook over it.. I also read tarot and have done since i was 17. .not many know that either


You lost facebook friends because you knit in public? I'd say they weren't worth having even as facebook friends.


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

no i lost friends because i knit, i dont care its their loss. Im not fussed now who knows i enjoy it and thats all the matters


----------



## miriolab3253 (Jun 2, 2014)

I knit wherever I am. No problems.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

I think the perception that only "old ladies" knit is because when we are young, most of us were too busy to find the time to knit.

I speak from my own experience as a Single Parent that raised 4 children on her own and held down a demanding professional position at the same time. By the time I came home from work and prepared dinner, did all the dishes, did the laundry, made sure all children were home and tucked into bed, it was around 10PM and I was exhausted!!!!!

Who had time to knit - LOL!!!!

Now that I'm retired, all children have been gone and leading their own lives, I've turned into an "old lady" that has plenty of time to knit (when I'm home long enough!).


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> I really don't know why anyone should care what others think. If what you are doing is not immoral or illegal, what the heck? It really isn't any of their business.....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I started knitting at age 8. Nobody thought I was an old lady then. They may think so now, bc I'm 73! Tee hee hee...
Who cares what some nosy know-it-all thinks? I'd bet that if the bad-mouthers COULD KNIT, they'd be doing it....IMHO


----------



## pammash (Oct 27, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> I started knitting at age 8. Nobody thought I was an old lady then. They may think so now, bc I'm 73! Tee hee hee...
> Who cares what some nosy know-it-all thinks? I'd bet that if the bad-mouthers COULD KNIT, they'd be doing it....IMHO


 :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

LAURA C said:


> I worked with a man who kept asking me "Why are you doing that? That's for old people." My response was "I'm old, what's your point?" It became a ritual between us. He'd ask the same question and I would give him the same answer. He did give in, he asked me to make a blanket for his first grandchild.


That's cool. 

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Marge


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

here here Blue Mountains our group of spinners and weavers are aged from 15 to 92. Also in Melbourne young women meet in coffee lounges or others homes to knit and exchange ideas. Yorkshire England check with your local council if you have spinning or weaving groups in your area....you will be surprised just how trendy it has become. Your family is behind the times. Hope you keep knitting...keep doing what you love life is too short. I'm sure your family members do things they enjoy but doesn't interest you in the least.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

ashka said:


> no i lost friends because i knit, i dont care its their loss. Im not fussed now who knows i enjoy it and thats all the matters


I can't imagine that. Is knitting, in their eyes, the same as being a pedophile or mass murderer or something equally as shameful. What kind of people are they for crying out loud??????


----------



## maira norman (Oct 18, 2011)

I can't imagine that you would think of this. I'm talking about stamp,coin collecting,collecting antique items some of us are not interested in these things.So sad that you think this way


----------



## ashka (Jun 7, 2013)

no idea but im proud of the fact that i can do it, and most people like what I show them, but not many take it up. Its different in my area maybe i dont know, and honestly i enjoy it and really im too old to give a damm anymore


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and that's what's most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


I'm so sorry, Ashka. I knit all the time and get many positive comments. Children especially like to see what I'm doing so I show it to them and explain it. I see it as building bridges, and one day they might come back to it. Older ladies also comment, reminiscing about their knitting days - or tell me about their projects, and a lot of younger people are interested too. I always offer to teach them... no-one has taken up the offer yet, but there will come a day, I'm sure.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

hen said:


> Really interested to see such positive feedback here on KP.
> I love the idea that knitting is "hot" but I'm not sure it's like that in the UK except amongst self selecting groups, such as knit and natter groups of knitters.
> 
> Some years ago, I took my knitting with me to a play centre, where the children go off on the bouncy castles, slides etc. And I had a group of mothers at one table who were very unpleasant about the fact that I had knitting out because of the knitting needles (even though they were large and plastic). They complained to the manager who asked me to put my needles away in the car and not bring them in again. I was more embarrassed than offended at the time.
> ...


Oh for goodness sake. I suppose there will be complaints next about having an oven in the kitchen in case children get burnt??? I know that's in one's own home, but already they are regulating what we can and can't do - can't smoke in the car with young children. Not that I think we should, but it it's hardly a thing they have any right to regulate over, After all the people most affected probably smoke around children in their own homes.

Any anyway, would the management take up a complaint that someone was complaining abut me? Or that someone was being very fussy? Probably not.

I'm sorry you were forced to put the knitting away.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

mossstitch said:


> Where I live in the US knitting and all the related crafts are very popular and can be done in public . The knitters here are so skilled and I learn from them all the time ,men get involved too .In the Boston area there is a guy who teaches double knitting ,he does the most beautiful things .He teaches on Craftsy I believe .
> Keep on knitting etc where ever you are .Years ago Pam Ayers the British poet wrote a very funny poem about knitting ,I used to have it but lost it .I want to get it back .


Try here: 
http://www.4shared.com/mp3/oyc22mE-/pam_ayres_-_thoughts_of_a_late.html?locale=en


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

maira norman said:


> I can't imagine that you would think of this. I'm talking about stamp,coin collecting,collecting antique items some of us are not interested in these things.So sad that you think this way


Sorry Maira Norman, not sure who that response was directed to.


----------



## dheida (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it's considered old- fashioned and at times, quaint. But people are keenly interested In what I'm making and wanting to learn. There's a new appreciation for hand made.

Debbie


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

hen said:


> Is knitting still considered a "Little old lady Hobby"?
> 
> I was looking at a few recent posts and wondered if the image of knitting had changed in recent years.
> 
> ...


I really could care less about what anybody else thinks about knitting. I do it for my own pleasure and productivity, so if someone else wants to label or criticize that's their prerogative (and problem). :roll: Many people have no clue about arts or crafts, and if it isn't shaped like a car, a football, or a TV remote, their perspective is way warped. Pity them and do what you want. I would never hide my pleasures from some narrow-minded jerk who won't even try to understand what it's all about. I'm my own person which in itself is one of my pleasures!

Norma


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


Do do your knitting in public! And if anyone looks at you funny or makes a negative comment - feel sorry for them for not knowing how - and tell them that! Enjoy what you knit no matter where you knit!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Marileen said:


> Here in Holland is knitting and crochet totally hot!
> We have here also knit/crochet-cafe's.
> Workshops.......Meetings and so on......
> Many young people and teenagers, knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


The same thing in New Jersey (USA) is happening. I have seen all kinds of knitters, crocheters, and other crafts. We have the old - and the young! - and men also!! There are different locations that include, libraries, book stores, craft stores, homes, and even diners that people meet at.

We had a man at our library meeting weeks back who enjoyed embroidery-and won a few prizes at some shows he took part in. He drove 30 minutes to be at our meeting and show us what he does.

In another instant, about 9 months ago, I was helping a man in a Walmart store pick some yarn colors. He told me he learned to crochet while in prison and crocheted afghans for people in hospitals and for the homeless. He admitted committing a crime and knows it was a bad thing to do, but said he was making himself a better person by doing this. He also said he would never commit another crime! Age wise? About mid-thirties.

My great niece, who is 8 years old showed interest in crocheting! She thought it was "cool!" and would like to learn.

A friend's 8 year old son actually did some knitting after I cast on a few stitches and showed him how while we had our "craft meeting" at my home. He went home with almost 5 inches of the garter stitch!

While I was at another different kind of meeting, I also saw some interest coming from another 8 year old boy who actually tried crocheting after asking what I was doing. After I showed him - he said it was really interesting.

Who knows today who will be doing these crafts tomorrow!?!?! Old Lady Hobby? People thinking this need to be educated!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Marylou12 said:


> I have knitted in public and have never received negative feedback. Many times I've encountered a fellow knitter that just is itching to chat!


This has happened to me several times - in a restaurant, a book store, on a cruise, at an airport, in a plane, on a bus, in my car (with my husband driving - a lady in a truck stopped next to us for a red light, saw what I was doing and held up her knitting with a big smile! (Come Out! Come Out! Wherever You Are!)


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

when i was younger, i took knitting with me and didn't care what anyone thought. (still don't) once in a while i would get some disparaging remark about being too young to sit around knitting like an old gramma.

i'm 55 now. i married a man with grandkids, so i guess i qualify now as a "gramma" - lol - and i still don't care what people think. they don't chide me - after all, i'm obviously in the gramma age range - perhaps i would occasionally hear some complaint or ridicule if i were younger.

what i hear most often is that the speaker WANTS ONE of whatever i'm making. relatives, friends, coworkers, strangers... they want one of what i'm making.

so i guess my short answer is that i don't know personally what the temperature of knitting is (is it hot, is it not) these days. i do know what it was when i was younger. it was not hot back then. 70s/80s.

i'm always thrilled to death when i come across another knitter irl. this month i had another thrill: teaching my eldest granddaughter to knit! that was a dream come true!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> That is outrageous! I don't think that group of mothers is an example of normal. They sound like trouble causing busy body biddies to me.


Maybe they felt insecure because they don't know how to knit!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> from what I hear, knitting is the new yoga - and yoga has enriched lives of all ages for centuries.
> 
> So I would have to conclude that knitting is ageless and timeless - it's a classic!


I know a few people who took up knitting and calmed down! Haven't seen them regress!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

simplyelizabeth said:


> I have been knitting since I was 8 yrs old, and never thought about it being an "old lady" hobby until now, when I'm getting to be an old lady...life is strange sometimes.


Push that "Old Lady" thing out of your mind and enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

donaldt said:


> I am a guy and have knitted in public for many years. Traveled for a living and was never upset when a flight was delayed, just pulled out my WIP and the time went by quickley. People would come up and say, "I have never seen a guy knit before", I would reply, "well, you don't get out much". Knitting is not just for old people and not just for women.


I like your response! It's perfect!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

JTM said:


> Ready to turn 70 later this month, I perhaps would be considered an "old lady" who knits...however I started knitting when I was merely a teenager.
> Jane


A Belated Happy Birthday!! You may be seventy, but it really is the Second Anniversary of your 35th Birthday (only works with even numbers!)!!!!! Many more!!!!!!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

JanieSue said:


> I agree with you, why do people complain about knitting and not cell phones.


One of the good things about knitting is that you can still have eye to eye contact and discussions while you knit - can't do this with someone on a cell phone today - too many games and too much texting!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it


Well you won't be the only here if you do. I knit out all the time- and most people love to ask what I am doing and get totally blown away when I show them a sock. A few look at me oddly- but these are usually the ones who see me walking down the street with my knitting. And others do here as well so go ahead and don't worry about what you think others will think.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

Marileen said:


> Here in Holland is knitting and crochet totally hot!
> We have here also knit/crochet-cafe's.
> Workshops.......Meetings and so on......
> Many young people and teenagers, knitting and crochet. :thumbup:


wish I was there I have been knitting since I was 5years. now 61 so quess knitting really does not have a age barrier for me. I always knit in public and many people I meet knitting are always interested. the looks are usually in awe. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

ashka said:


> In Australia sorry to say I am considered "old" for knitting and crochet as well as cross stitch, I keep it hidden but my family is supportive and thats whats most important. I cant knit in public though I have tried but the looks arent worth it[/quote
> 
> Knit in public any time you would like to - and feel sorry for those who don't know how - and tell them that, saying they don't know what they are missing. I've done this and have seen people become somewhat embarrassed - and they deserve it! I know of two instances where they picked up knitting or crocheting after I said this. One of them even said it's good therapy!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Nana Mc said:


> I love to knit in public. People begin to come up to me and say, what are you making? Then I love to talk knitting.


I agree. This is a great conversation piece.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Chrissy said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: My 13 year old GD has just taken up knitting and I believe we have some very young members on here as well.[/quote
> 
> I recently taught a close friend's granddaughter, age 9, how to crochet. So far she has made a decorative 36' scarf 3" wide, a hot pad 5"x 5", AND a Cross! Now she wants to crochet a teddy bear!!!!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

mavisb said:


> Dear Charann you are only as old as you feel. I am not old at all even though I am a year older than you. I would not consider myself old. I consider my mum and dad old (90 and 91) both turning 91 and 92 this year and married for 72 years next January).
> 
> My sister said she was old when she reached 60 and my comment to her was that I did not intent to be old at the age of 60.
> 
> Joycey, did your computer get stuck on the caps lock. Mine does that sometimes and I have to be very careful to make sure it is off as my passwords won't work with it on.


God bless your parents! May they continue to know their love for one and other for many many more years!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

yona said:


> I've read several articles on how knitting is compared to Yoga. So I do see younger people, including men taking up knitting.


Men are also taking up crocheting!! I've seen a few this past year.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Men are also taking up crocheting!! I've seen a few this past year.


I've been crocheting since 1987.


----------

